# See son...



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

eat your squares and you'll grow up nice and red like me.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Very cute! Great photography skills!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Cute shot. But the caption is: Step up, you're dessert.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

If there was a like button, I'd hit that button at least 2 times!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol nice! Good pic too! ^^


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. Lol graphic nooooo they aren't cannibals. Haa


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

That's a very nice picture. May I ask what lens did you use for the shot?


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Patroit --- Samsung Epic 4G Touch. It's a cell phone pic.  8MP. All I do is a slight contrast tweak for a little more pop. I LOVE this phone!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

it fooled me....I thought it was a macro lens...lol


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

I have 2 other cameras and that's the only one I use. lol


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

baby shrimp are so cute!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice shot Dee!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Nick. Did you see what kind of camera I used? lol


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Notice the thief lurking in the shadows. lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Seems like a better camera than the iphone too


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Well yea. lol My phone totally kicks ibutt!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

It can't focus sharply if the shrimp are moving though-like during a food fight. lol


----------

